# Overnight near Folkstone



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Maybe returning late next saturday via tunnel. Anyone know of a quiet park up spot for the night please within 30 - 60 mins drive.
Maybe too late for CS

Thanks


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have use Hythe beside the military canel, only about 15 mins from tunnel


----------

